# Sleep aids



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

What are some natural sleep aids? I've tried chamomile tea but it didn't do much more than make me pee non stop. I average about 4 hours of sleep a night


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I use Melatonin, I try to take it at least 30 minutes before I want to be sleeping.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

no really said:


> I use Melatonin, I try to take it at least 30 minutes before I want to be sleeping.


Do you feel groggy when you wake up?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Oregon1986 said:


> Do you feel groggy when you wake up?


It doesn't have that effect on me but I would advise starting with the lower dose, just to see how you react. I hate being groggy so looked for something that wouldn't have that effect.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

I use Valerian root capsules or Hyland's nerve tonic , it's a Homeopathic pill for stress and anxiety , sold at walmart


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

no really said:


> It doesn't have that effect on me but I would advise starting with the lower dose, just to see how you react. I hate being groggy so looked for something that wouldn't have that effect.


Ok ty


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ticndig said:


> I use Valerian root capsules or Hyland's nerve tonic , it's a Homeopathic pill for stress and anxiety , sold at walmart


I will look into those,ty


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Your forum name indicates that you live in a state where the best sleep aid on earth is legal.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Magnesium oil. I rub it behind my ears.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

I know folks that have issues with sleep but the best sleep aid is Work or activity , Physical exertion has many benefits imo.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

a glass of milk
or a turkey sandwich


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

M5farm said:


> I know folks that have issues with sleep but the best sleep aid is Work or activity , Physical exertion has many benefits imo.


Many have hormonal difficulties and nutrient needs that exercise does not help. Menopause, varied work schedules, age and health problems all affect your ability to sleep.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Try shoveling snow or chopping wood for half a day. It works for me.


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

I take magnesium before bedtime.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Magnesium before bed


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

My doctor told me about a product called Kavanace. It is expensive, but I divide each capsule into 3-4 smaller gelatin capsules and it works great


----------



## txadams (Dec 7, 2015)

Clem said:


> Your forum name indicates that you live in a state where the best sleep aid on earth is legal.


She may live in eastern Oregon where that very useful sleep aid is shunned.


----------



## txadams (Dec 7, 2015)

Oregon1986 said:


> What are some natural sleep aids? I've tried chamomile tea but it didn't do much more than make me pee non stop. I average about 4 hours of sleep a night


If you can grow it in a green house then try passionflower. Boil a handful of leaves 5 minutes then decant and add honey or other sweetener. I don't know if the common _Passiflora incarnata_ grows there. Or try it in pill form with Valerian.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Magnesium glycinate. Other forms of magnesium may help some, but glycinate is absorbed much faster, fast enough to help you get to sleep.

Also L-tryptophan, but that will be of most help if your problem is not entering the deeper stages of sleep. And the body builds up a tolerance to it, so it's most effective if taken no more than every 3rd night.


----------



## wendygoerl (Apr 30, 2005)

I used to use kava-kava, until some dumb study (founded by BigPharma, no doubt--if you can't patent it, get it blacklisted any way you can) found a link to liver damage (stuff's been used thousands of years with no ill effects unless you drink gallons of the stuff) so the insurance companies stopped covering it and many local nutrition stores stopped carrying it. Never got around to looking for it online. Traditionally, it's brewed into coconut milk, though you can also make it as an herbal tea, and I believe some produce it in a pill. Be careful if you're looking for it as a tea, because I've seen some herbal teas called "kava" that don't actually have any kava in them.

And also an observation: I don't normally drink a lot of milk, but when my father died a few months ago, we ended up with almost two gallons of milk left over from the funeral dinner. I didn't drink it at any particular time of day, but I noticed I was getting up earlier, and being ready to go to bed earlier. Normally, I'd go to bed between midnight and 2 AM, and get up around 10 AM, but when I was drinking more milk, I'd be getting up around 8:30 AM and ready to go to bed around 10:30 PM. When I got the milk used up, I slowly fell back into my old pattern.


----------



## shea (May 23, 2017)

Oregon1986 said:


> What are some natural sleep aids? I've tried chamomile tea but it didn't do much more than make me pee non stop. I average about 4 hours of sleep a night


Magnesium with calcium about 250 to 400mg walmart!
Meletonin left me feeling blue...


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Apricot kernels (4 or 5) seem to be helpful to me.


----------



## 2livfree (Jul 13, 2012)

magnesium, kava kava, passion flower, amino acids for longer sleep, all things should be alternated as your body can build a tolerance or alter it own ability to produce it naturally (melatonin). Truly if your hormones are the issue then the best thing is to regulate them by removing sugar from your diet. I know thats hard, for folks but sugar is one chemical away from cocaine and reeks havoc on your body. by the way milk is classed as a sugar first . increase your fresh fruit when having a sugar craving, it is very healing


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

"2livfree said:


> Truly if your hormones are the issue then the best thing is to regulate them by removing sugar from your diet. I know thats hard, for folks but sugar is one chemical away from cocaine and reeks havoc on your body. by the way milk is classed as a sugar first . increase your fresh fruit when having a sugar craving, it is very healing


One chemical away from cocaine? That is like saying meat is one chemical away from urine. Both contain nitrogen...

Sugar *is* addictive, because it saturates the pleasure areas of our brain, but many chemicals do that, including many that are prescribed for depression.

Milk does contain lactose, which is a sugar. It also contains several proteins, vitamins and minerals. Fruits, fresh or otherwise contain far more sugar in the form of fructose, along with vitamins and minerals. Your body breaks all sugars and starches (i.e. carbohydrates) down to the same compound: glucose. 

I do agree that drastically reducing or eliminating sugar in all its forms is extremely helpful in balancing hormones, as is ensuring a *balanced* intake of vitamins and minerals.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Read a college text book.
The one I'm reading right now :
Forensic Science- Hidden Evidence.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Clem said:


> Your forum name indicates that you live in a state where the best sleep aid on earth is legal.


Lol yes it is and I've tried edibles before but I'm not for smoking


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Youtube for sleep music. Also my wife watches her soap opera in bed. That puts me out like anesthesia 
.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Youtube for sleep music. Also my wife watches her soap opera in bed. That puts me out like anesthesia
> .


Be weary of the wifi. 
https://steptohealth.com/turn-off-your-router/

Our dentist told us this in relation to us grinding and clenching teeth at night. I don't sleep with my phone next to the bed anymore and we shut off our router. Occasionally we don't, I too like to watch shows in bed and the next day my jaw is noticeably sore in the morning. 

Just figured I'd share since the wifi could actually ruin sleep for some people.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Older post, but I thought I would add some recent things I have discovered: Walnuts are a great source of natural melatonin and I have some on a small bowl of oatmeal before bed. I discovered this sort of by accident - I noticed that when I had the walnuts I was sleeping better. Also, cherries (dark frozen cherries) are helpful - I also put those on my cereal. And I take 3mg melatonin tablets - 1 before bed and also 1 in the middle of the night when I always get up. I have been sleeping great with all these things.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Sex


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you all for the suggestions. The leafy friend is legal here and every once in awhile I partake but having three kids, I dont like to be foggy headed at all or under the influence of anything.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Rooibos tea, puts me out within a half hour.


----------

